# First auto flower



## BigJer (Aug 17, 2020)

It's called Devil XXL. Grown outdoors. My hand from pinky tip to thump tip is 8"+ wide. Nice, fat, and covered in terrapins. Drying now and will let you know in a week the effects.


----------



## Cannagrammy (Sep 2, 2020)

Oh @gerald p erbes , it's been a week, I'm interested, how is that Devil XXL?


----------



## BigJer (Sep 2, 2020)

Still curing BUT the White Widow is a great evening smoke. Nice, relaxing and calms the wandering mind.


----------



## BigJer (Sep 10, 2020)

Cannagrammy said:


> Oh @gerald p erbes , it's been a week, I'm interested, how is that Devil XXL?


Duuuuuuuuuuude It is that great last smoke before bed! 3 hits and you are in for a quiet mind but not so much you fall asleep yet you could if you wanted.


----------



## Carty (Sep 12, 2020)

You mean covered in Trichomes I hope..  Terps is more the aroma area.  Buds look pretty nice, I grew autos for a few years, even made a few crosses.  One of the biggest I ran across was called "Trans Siberian"... she got to 4ft..
I actually love auto's.   I had the best yields starting them in 1gal plastic nursery pots until they showed sex,  Right after I up potted them into 3gal felt pots..   and, many try to grow them on 24hrs light... I proved to myself that with a dark cycle I got more potency on the same strain... 20/4 is best.  dark cycles increase oil production.. IMHO.

enjoy them nugs... glad your slow drying and waiting..


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 12, 2020)

Great post.


----------



## BigJer (Oct 1, 2020)

Carty said:


> You mean covered in Trichomes I hope..  Terps is more the aroma area.  Buds look pretty nice, I grew autos for a few years, even made a few crosses.  One of the biggest I ran across was called "Trans Siberian"... she got to 4ft..
> I actually love auto's.   I had the best yields starting them in 1gal plastic nursery pots until they showed sex,  Right after I up potted them into 3gal felt pots..   and, many try to grow them on 24hrs light... I proved to myself that with a dark cycle I got more potency on the same strain... 20/4 is best.  dark cycles increase oil production.. IMHO.
> 
> enjoy them nugs... glad your slow drying and waiting..


Thanks for pointing that out. I confuse it all the time.


----------

